# Ocean Basses?



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone heard of these?

I've only seen them at GC.

They seem to be very well made at an affordable price. Remind me a bit of the Schecter Neck thru Stilleto's, very resonant, beautiful to look at, comfortable to play, nice tone.

I'm curious about anyone else's experience/feedback about them.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 23, 2007)

Nobody?


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have a link? I have never heard of them.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 23, 2007)

I found pics there Ocean Basses? [Archive] - Harmony Central Musician Community Forums
Read 
Ocean bass? - TalkBass Forums


----------



## Shawn (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow. Those are pretty nice basses.  First time i've ever seen them, very nice!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 23, 2007)

They seem to be pretty nice basses. I know that they are built esclusively for GC. I believe Ocean basses are a division of Cort.


----------



## Beta (Sep 24, 2007)

Shannon said:


> They seem to be pretty nice basses. I know that they are built esclusively for GC. I believe Ocean basses are a division of Cort.



Interesting. That explains the look of the hardware (and the Bartolini Mk. I electronics).

That particular bass in the pictures reminds me of an Ibanez BTB, which, I think, is made in a Cort factory...

The brand name seems to be Laguna. They're also being sold through Musician's Friend (makes sense) and Music123. Does GC own Music123, too?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 24, 2007)

They play & sound great, I just wasn't sure if anyone here actually had one.


----------

